# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Increased Saliva/Swallowing from Anxiety

## Keddy

I noticed that when I get extremely anxious, or right after I've had a panic attack, I have a lot more saliva in my mouth and I also swallow a lot more. It's really uncomfortable. One time I was driving to school and I was in the middle of a traffic jam, and I got anxious that I was going to be late for class and started producing so much saliva that I started to drool. Ugh.
I don't know if the increased spit and the swallowing are connected, but when I'm anxious I just have the reflex to swallow. It's a nasty feeling and it causes my mouth to dry out.
Does anyone else have this from anxiety?

----------


## Chloe

Normally after I panic my mouth is dead dry, but I know if in panicking quietly (not panting loudly ie when someone's nearby(don't ask me how I control it so I'm quiet when I panic it's weird)) but instead of hyperventilating I almost choke myself trying to swallow never quiet had the drooling kind of anxiety though then again I don't generally have over active saliva glands when I'm not anxious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## QuietCalamity

I have a similar problem, but the opposite. My mouth gets really dry and I'm not sure but I think I unconsciously try to make myself produce more saliva, but then I end up swallowing air. Good things do not happen when you swallow air. So eventually I realized that if I keep a bottle of water near me to sip on when I'm anxious, it disrupts the whole situation. Hope that helps.

----------


## Otherside

Yup, I have this problem too. And I'm constantly trying to swallow and trying not to look like I'm dribbling. It's awkward. :/

----------


## Misssy

Oh my gosh Keddy, I've not had that experience I think I more often feel like I can not swallow.

----------


## nothing

I'm the complete opposite, when I panic my mouth and throat get really dry and I feel like I'm choking to death. Drinking water doesn't help because my throat tightens up and I can't swallow it. I have to put a small amount of water in my mouth and slowly work up to drinking it. Pretty sad actually, sometimes I can't even drink water correctly...

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I have excess saliva as it is (sexy, right?), so I do some extra swallowing, probably more so in social situations. Makes me feel a bit awkward, but eh. That's just the way my body works...awkwardly and with great discomfort lol.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I tend to produce less saliva when I'm really anxious, which leads to having a harder time swallowing as well as nervous ticks like coughing or clearing my throat frequently.

----------


## Sagan

This happens to me on public transport. On the bus I will be sitting there salivating. eventually comes a GULP! Loud and I swear everyone looks over at me when it happens. Ok so that's cleared. Minutes later mouth full of saliva.....GULP!! ahhh. GULP GULP all the way home. embarrassing!

----------

